# Email falsch versendet



## Taft (24. März 2010)

Hey Leute.

ich weiss nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Unterforum bin, aber ich versuch es einfach mal:

Ein Mitarbeiter von mir hat eine Applikation(Flash/PHP) online gestellt in der sich ein Formular befindet. Leider hat er eine E-Mail eingetragen die es gar nicht gibt, und jetzt sind viele E-Mails von Kunden nicht angekommen, also in dieses nicht existente E-Mail Konto geflossen.

Kann ich diese irgendwo finden/ zurückholen?


Thx.


----------



## vfl_freak (24. März 2010)

Moin,

ich habe das richtig verstanden, es geht um E-Mails, die Kunden an Euch (also diese nicht existierte Adresse) gesendet haben 
Dann wohl nicht  -  da es dieses E-Mail-Account ja gar nicht gibt, sind auch nicht gesammelt worden und somit NICHT zugreifbar!

Die sind IMHO als _*unzustellbar*_ an den Absender  zurückgegangen!

Schreib' mal 'ne E-Mail an "blablub@test.de", dann siehst du, was passiert ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------

